

The new iPad and its screen's brightness - slaven
http://www.paperlabs.com/2012/03/the-new-ipad-and-its-screens-brightness/

======
superk
I wonder if the much higher DPI let's the new iPad get away with lower
brightness overall - ie allows it to compensate on battery life.

------
hollerith
Reading in bed with the new iPad would be even nicer if iOS had "reverse black
and white" (control-option-command-8) like OS X does.

~~~
slaven
I use triple-click on home button to do that, you can enable it under
settings, accessibility if I remember correctly.

~~~
hollerith
>you can enable it under settings, accessibility if I remember correctly

You do remember correctly. Thank you.

